# Combined audio and home theater



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

Speakers: Martin Logan Summits (woofers not used)
Martin Logan Logos
Magneplanar Tympani IV bass panels (modified)
Gallo Nucleus Micros (4) rear channels
Gallo Nucleus Micros (2) side channels
Spica TC-50 (2) side channels
Eminent Technology TRW-17 Rotary Woofer
Electronics: Mark Levinson 380s preamp
Audio Research D400MKII power amp
Carver Lightstar Research power amp
Arcam AVR600 Receiver 
Eminent Technology Rotary woofer controller
PS Audio Perfectwave dac and transport
Oppo BDP-83SE Blueray player
Lexicon RT-10 Disc player
Pioneer Elite Laser player 
BarcoGraphics 808 CRT projector with HD fury
Faroudja DVP-3000 Digital video processor

Room: 29' long x 19' wide x 11' high cathedral ceiling

Control 12' long x 7' wide on separate concrete foundation
Room All equipment mounted in sand filled cabinets

Acoustics: ASC tube traps (24 bass traps and 12 mid bass traps


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

A few more pictures


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Interesting set up. 

What's your opinion on the tube traps, I've always wanted to try them out but they're so expensive.

The windmere fan and magneplanar bass panels are something I've never heard either. Pretty cool in theory.

I am surprised you didn't orient your room longwise to get better room acoustics, but I'm sure it sounds great.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been an audiophile for 50 years and ASC tube traps are the most versatile 
acoustical devices available. Half the surface area of the traps have a reflective 
membrane that can be rotated and directed to provide awesome imaging. Without 
this reflective surface the traps would make the room way too dead and ambience
would be lost. One needs a lot of bass trapping for a real improvement in bass
quality. I use 21 large bass traps and 15 smaller mid range traps and this gives a 
real improvement. No early reflections, bass that is powerful and has great impact.
The mid range traps are 3' apart around the entire perimeter of the room and this makes
voice reproduction very articulate and one feels like there in the same hall (space) that 
the recording was made in. They are expensive but are worth the cost. I know I 
go against what most say about using the long wall for the front speakers, but I found
that this gives a much larger sound-stage and the ability to position the speakers 
further away from all surfaces. The Martin Logan Summits are 6' out from the front
wall and the Magneplanar bass panels are almost 10' from the front wall. This greater
distance reduces comb effects greatly and the depth one gets is awesome. Side wall 
reflections are negligible because of the even larger distance from the walls.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

I have also, in the past, built diy acoustical devices that worked well, but were difficult
to build and the desired results were no where near as good as the ASC tube traps. 
This is the room I had many years ago with the acoustical devices I built. They are
poly cylindrical diffusers, slat resonator, and mid range box resonators.


----------



## rotfan (Feb 19, 2011)

The Magneplanar bass panels provide some of the best mid to low bass that I have
heard. With 1254 sq. in of surface area and very low mass, they provide well
controlled and realistic bass reproduction. The panels are bolted together and to
the floor, and the bass is both powerful and has superb impact. Also the low frequency ambience one gets is awesome!!! Together with the rotary subwoofer the bass extends
down to below 1 hz!!!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Very interesting equipment list.... 

Great stuff my friend...


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty nice equipment! :T Love the older pictures as well. It's always kind of cool to see how quickly things have advanced.


----------

